# Gagarin Sturmanskie - Is This One Real?



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Is this the real one? The back of the case looks strange to me...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

'Fraid its not an original one.

Dial: It is a redial - quite nice and worth keeping if you get it.... but not original

Case: Is a pobeda one but not a Sturmanski one

Hands: wrong

Crown: Wrong

Back: wrong too

Movement: Only thing that is Correct!


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I might go for it just to get that dial.


----------



## J_Jack_J (Nov 13, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> 'Fraid its not an original one.
> 
> Dial: It is a redial - quite nice and worth keeping if you get it.... but not original
> 
> ...


Actually, the movement isn't correct either. It should be a 15j hacking movement.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

J_Jack_J said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > 'Fraid its not an original one.
> ...


It sounds a bit like that 40year old sweeping brush thats had 5 new handles and 6 new heads.

Paul D


----------

